# Dirty Dog Woes



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

So my dog is white with long hair, which is nightmare for a Canadian climate. He was just rescued and this is his second full day with us, so I feel like I'm rushing him into grooming... BUT it rained today and his whole stomach and legs are covered with mud. 

He's terrified of the washroom. I don't know what bad experience has happened there but he freaks out, even when I'm holding him. I don't want to force him in since I a) don't want a fear nip and b) want to respect him when he's legitimately scared. I think I may need to take him to a groomer and have him shaved so as to keep his coat from dragging in the mud, but does anyone have any special tactics or have experience with a no-bathing dog? 

PS, tried taking him to pet-valu and he freaks out in the store, let alone the back of the store where the bathtubs are.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Take him to a professional to get cleaned up, and work on desensitizing him to the bathroom at home.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

No advice (although I agree with Graco), but I hear you. I'm in Toronto, too, and this mild weather has resulted in a lot of mud! I have to rinse Crystal's legs and belly in the bathtub after a walk. I curse myself all the time for getting two dogs with white legs and bellies.


----------



## kristan27 (Apr 1, 2012)

This happens to my white dog after we run, which is about 3-5 times per week. He has a long wire coat and everything gross just sticks to him. I take a damp towel and rub down his stomach and legs with no problems. However, when I first got him he was extremely scared (he would go catatonic and slump onto the floor in a puddle of drool) so I always started out by throwing a towel over top of him (head included) and rubbing his neck and back, which appears to calm him down..you can literally watch his whole body relax.


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

kristan27 said:


> This happens to my white dog after we run, which is about 3-5 times per week. He has a long wire coat and everything gross just sticks to him. I take a damp towel and rub down his stomach and legs with no problems. However, when I first got him he was extremely scared (he would go catatonic and slump onto the floor in a puddle of drool) so I always started out by throwing a towel over top of him (head included) and rubbing his neck and back, which appears to calm him down..you can literally watch his whole body relax.


Funny, I always thought the towel over his head would scare him. It's worth a shot.


----------



## Crash440 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have seen both ends of the towel trick! Sometimes it works great, other times it hasn't. It has never made the situation worse though! They make doggy wipes that you could use. Desensitize him to the washroom, make it fun. Treats and/or toys can help with that. Having a professional clean him up the first couple of times might work best. At least until the washroom is not so scary. Another thing is natural calming tabs, I have seen wonders with them, only if all else fails though.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't have any advice, but for anyone thinking that keeping white dogs clean is a pain...

In my experience, it's all about the length and texture of the hair, not the color. My dog is ~90% white and I live in a very wet climate, but her hair is short with the texture of a lab's. If she comes home dirty, a wipe down with a towel suffices. Her color actually helps me see the dirt and get it off before it gets tracked all over the house. People are forever asking me how I keep her clean, and assuming that I'm hyper vigilant. In actuality, she only gets bathed when she rolls in something gross (maybe a couple times a year).


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> In my experience, it's all about the length and texture of the hair, not the color.


Yeah, and even with long hair it really depends on texture. Way back (decade + ) ago when I had a pyr, he'd get filthy but let it dry and it would just brush off/out. Nothing stuck to his outer coat at all.


----------



## Catdancer (Apr 11, 2012)

My papillon has white legs and a white belly with long "pants-like" hair and fringe. I live in VA and our backyard has one big mud hole, while the rest isnt too bad. Where do my white dog and kid play?? In the mud hole, of course. lol 

I do agree with CptJack, texture is the difference. Dexter has very silky fur and only a single coat, so I towel dry him and everything else seems to fall out or go away.


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

Since I posted this I've been able to get him into the tub and be good while having a bath, and have taken him to get professionally groomed. He looks great now and has a lot more confidence. Thanks for all of your help!


----------

